# Mixing certain dwarf sa cich?



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I need your expertise with my planned stock for my 35 gallon tank. Im planning to put 
1 gbr 
1 krib 
1 checkerboard 
1 apisto
1 keyhole
1 flagfish 
and some rummynose and pygmy corys.
im planning to make it heavily planted and also I kno that some might say that I need to pair them but im not yet into breeding so if its ok I want to keep 1 each. Il really appreciate every comment and suggestion. Thanks


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

skatre said:


> Hi everyone, I need your expertise with my planned stock for my 35 gallon tank. Im planning to put
> 1 gbr
> 1 krib
> 1 checkerboard
> ...


That probably won't work. The krib and flagfish are probably going to be too aggressive no matter what. I'm not sure about keyhole cichlid aggression. A 35 gal only has 3 square feet of bottom to divide up into territory, so I would say 3 cichlids.

In your imagination all those fish swimming around looks awesome but in reality you will probably not see half of them as they will be hiding and pale while trying to avoid being attacked by the 1 or 2 dominant fish.


----------



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply bro but ive already gave them sa cich ps away cos im plannimg to get shellies instead. Now I hav a question withh regards to them can I put yello lab with them?


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

skatre said:


> Thanks for the reply bro but ive already gave them sa cich ps away cos im plannimg to get shellies instead. Now I hav a question withh regards to them can I put yello lab with them?


I don't have any experience with them. I think most people keep shell dwellers in single species tanks though. It may work if the other fish are not large enough to eat them. But I would guess that they would spend more time hiding in their shells, so maybe would be less interesting to watch.


----------

